# Member Discounts



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi

I just got my membership pack, just wondering who the 6 companies are that offer discounts and what the discount is?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## 747DRIVER (Jun 11, 2004)

Me too!!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

shortly (ie, when I get a spare few minutes!) there will be full details of ALL the member benefits on our website 

Well timed question, as I started working on this today 
(Putting the web pages together, our esteemed Vice Chairman did the leg work of sorted out who was offerring what )

If I can get some 'me' time over the weekend, it should be up by Monday (fingers crossed!)


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Just hope it wasn't where I just bought Â£100 worth of stuff from 

God bored of waiting for my membership pack, so ordered my stuff...next day it arrived!

Plenty more on the shopping list though!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Your membership pack was despatched on 12 Jun 2006.

Have you received it?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

> Hi
> 
> I just got my membership pack, just wondering who the 6 companies are that offer discounts and what the discount is?
> 
> ...


----------



## 747DRIVER (Jun 11, 2004)

Got mine thanks omen!


----------



## Ade WhiTTfield (Jan 30, 2005)

Got mine too - really good pack, thanks.

AbsoluTTe is a quality publication, most impressed !

Oh, and can any roadster owners recommend where to put the window stickers?
Coupe owners get that quarter rear window to put them, but us lot....


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ade WhiTTfield said:


> Got mine too - really good pack, thanks.
> 
> AbsoluTTe is a quality publication, most impressed !
> 
> ...


I put mine below the tax disc.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Ade WhiTTfield said:


> Got mine too - really good pack, thanks.
> 
> AbsoluTTe is a quality publication, most impressed !
> 
> ...


on your forehead 8)


----------



## Brooksy (May 5, 2005)

still have not received my membership pack.

got the magazine ok though last week


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Brooksy said:


> still have not received my membership pack.
> 
> got the magazine ok though last week


Can you email [email protected] with your surname and postcode and we'll take a look. If you've had your mag, then there is not obvious reason other than an incompetent post office for your not receiving your member pack :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Brooksy said:


> still have not received my membership pack.
> 
> got the magazine ok though last week


I have checked the TTOC Shop and your order was processed.

I will send another one tomorrow.

Apologies, but it mush have got lost in the post. :x


----------



## Brooksy (May 5, 2005)

cheers peeps


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Has been a while and I still do not know who offers us a discount...any update on this will be on the TTOC website, I just looked and didn't see anything there.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I sure it is some of those listed as official TTOC partners. Go to FAQ and links to partners website. I know you get a discount at blackcircles for example. Mind you, rochford tyres also offer a discount too and I cannot find a link to them.

See: www.rochfordtyres.co.uk


----------

